# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια...1η απόπειρα

## kirkal

Με τις γέννες των πουλιών μου στο σπίτι..επικρατεί μια ατμόσφαιρα νηπιαγωγείου...και επειδή τα νήπια χρειάζονται και πολλά παιχνίδια είπα να κάνω μια προσπάθεια....
αγόρασα ξύλινα  "τουβλάκια" σε διάφορα σχήματα..και ένα απλό σχοινι...και ιδού τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα.....










Πως σας φαίνονται;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πολυ ωραια!!!
Σαν να τα αγορασες ειναι!

Μπραβο Κυριακο που νοιαζεσαι τοσο πολυ για τα πουλακια σου!!!
Τα τουβλακια πιστευω να μην ειναι βαμμενα με τοξικη μπογια ε?
Πιστευω οτι τα πηρες απο μωρουδιακα ειδη!  :winky:

----------


## Athina

Πολύ ωραία!Για τι πουλάκια προορίζονται?

----------


## kirkal

Tα τουβλάκια είναι αγορασμένα με ετικέτα "κατάλληλα άνω του 1 έτους" 
Από εκεί και πέρα φαντάζομαι ότι είναι οκ και για τα πουλιά.. Γι αυτό τα ανέβασα και εδώ για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για την καταλληλότητα των παιχνιδιών... 
Αθηνά είναι για τα κοκατίλ μου και τα red rumped...

----------


## lagreco69

Παρα πολυ ωραια!!! Κυριακο, ειναι υπεροχη!! η πρωτη σου αποπειρα, ανυπομονω να δω και τις επομενες. 
τα νηπια σου θα τα καταχαρουν!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Κυριακο μπραβο ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια συγχαρητηρια να σε ρωτησω την τρυπα στην μεση απο το καθε τουβλακι πως την εκανες?

----------


## kirkal

ήταν σχετικά δύσκολο Μαρία μου.... ιδιαίτερα σε μερικά που είχαν κυρτή επιφάνεια...οι τρύπες έγιναν με 6αρι τρυπάνι.

----------


## skrekas

Μπραβο Κυριακο καταπληκτικη δουλεια...πολυ ομορφα τα παιχνιδια σου. Να σαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταχαρουν τα πουλακια σου.

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο κυριακο!πολυ καλη δουλεια!τα μικρα σου θα τα εκτιμησουν ιδιαιτερα

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Μπράβο πάρα πολύ ωραίο, έξυπνο και οικονομικό.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πώς το είδαν τα μικρά το παιχνιδάκι;;; Σκαρφαλώνουν πάνω του;;; Πάντως είναι πολύ όμορφο! Και κυρίως χειροποίητο!

----------


## kirkal

τα έχουν διαλύσει 2 φορές...και τα επιδιορθώνω....λογικά τα ευχαριστήθηκαν αρκετά :Jumping0011:

----------


## tsatsaroo0n

εξαιρετική η απόπειρά σου... τέλεια ιδέα :d:d:d

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πολυ καλα τα παιχνιδια μπραβο!

----------


## Peri27

ΩΩΩΩ πολύ καλά!!!  ::  Μπράβο!!Είσαι πολύ εφευρετικός!!!Σαν αγορασμένα είναι!! :Happy0030:

----------

